# confused Canadians or Kiwis



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

My son showed me this video and the first thing i thought of was this site.:thumbup: I wasn't sure if this was a Kiwi or Canadian thing:blink:. Maybe someone can help clarify:help:.http://youtu.be/dSKXmVE32uk


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha!
Ya they played that on the radio here a few days ago as a joke!
Soo funny!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Or this one.http://youtu.be/igHaMOX_paM


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Or this one.http://youtu.be/igHaMOX_paM


The sheep sound better than the music:whistling2:

It's definitely a Kiwi thing:yes:

First you half to take the screaming sheep video in the context that it was made. Imagine if you were that poor little sheep in that video. You were chilling out, minding your own business. Suddenly you look up and see some one like Kiwiman or any other Kiwi approaching you. 

I would scream too:yes:...... then run like hell:blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I would rather see a screaming Canadian beaver compilation.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> The sheep sound better than the music
> 
> It's definitely a Kiwi thing:yes:
> 
> ...


Im not sure about that, look at the square wire fence, Thats sheep head stuck fencing for sure, That poor sheep got put in that paddock, Seen the fencing, And got terrible memorys of what happened last time she went near a fence like that and got her head stuck........And you drove by and took advantage  Any wonder poor flossys screaming in fear.............Its a canadian thing that is :yes:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I would rather see a screaming Canadian beaver compilation.


It's not screaming beavers but it's still pretty funny. Hey, that's a hell of a band name. The Screaming Beavers!


----------

